# C59 Art Decor for 2014 !!!1!



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I want one on AD10, Love it ! Love it ! Love it !


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

where did you get this info from?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Just went to their website, nice. Like all the new colors, different.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 283157
spy shot


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 283158
View attachment 283159


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed! Love it!


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Perfect - that's my 2014 bike order sorted, I love the Mapei, but the AD10 will match my Ovalmaster perfectly


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

one of each for me then!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 283620
View attachment 283621
View attachment 283622
View attachment 283623


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 283624
View attachment 283625
View attachment 283626


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 283628
View attachment 283629


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you have one Mulowe?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

This is it.....just built, the paint is amazing, so well done.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

very lovely, nice one, what size is this?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Its a 52S.


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

thinking of the same frame, but cannot see in person prior to buying. I like your pics much better than the pic on colnago site


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Question.....would you be so kind to measure head tube height? I ride a Look 695 which on large frame has a 170 HT which is very comfortable for me. I also have F1 with 140 HT and is very uncomfortable due to my poor flexibility. I really hope the geometry works for me because I want a Colnago in my barn


Kindest Regards!!!!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, I'll take measure tonight


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Mulowe said:


> Its a 52S.


I was thinkin about a 50 for me ,I have a 31 inseam,what is your inseam?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm 32 in and am exactly 6' tall
52s fits perfect for me.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Mulowe,can you measure your 52 from BB center to top of seat clamp ,I wanna get the same color as well,thanx much.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome looking bike. Can't believe you're 6' riding a 52. I'm 6' 4" and riding a 63!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

It's a 56 standard on my EPS and a 52s on my C59. Both with 120 mm stem


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Why did you go with a sloping frame ?

I'll order mine for next spring on 56 traditional AD10 off course


----------

